

Why I Love Mechanical Turk and 41 Ways to Brown Bag Your Lunch - jakewolf
http://stayaweight.com/2008/01/16/41-great-brown-bag-lunches/

======
robmnl
I'm sure there are really useful ways to use MTurk. I'm quite sure even really
innovative startup ideas.

Can anyone think of something?

~~~
jakewolf
We're actually taking a database from usda.gov and having MTurk write unique
content for each item for our application.

There are several other sites that already rank well just by copying the same
data. For a few hundred dollars we should be able to be very competitive.

~~~
eru
It's interesting how you treat MTurk as a machine. I would have expected to
read:

"[...] and having MTurkers write [...]"

~~~
jakewolf
Ha, busted. There is a cold anonymous aspect to it though. Unlike our future
users who we will love and adore.

